# Debt - Please Help



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I am new here and would really appreciate some non-judgmental advice. 

We are SA Nationals and we have been living in the UK for the past 10 years (ancestral visas). Our visas expire in July and we simply cannot affort to renew them or apply for UK residency. It will cost for all of us over £ 3000 in the end. 

My mother is not very well and I was planning to go back to SA for a few months to help out (she would pay for the tickets). However, as a family, we have decided to move back indefinately or until we can afford to renew our visas. 

The problem is, we owe on overdraft about £ 2,000 and about £ 3,000 on a credit card. 

What will the implications be if we move back and simply cant settle the debt before we leave? Its a case of either we leave or we get deported for not having a valid visa. 

I am happy to try pay the monet back as and when I can from SA - but will this effect our credit score in SA, or opening a bank account, can we be arrested in SA for owing money in UK?! 

I am very scared and dont know what else to do? We are forced to leave because of our visa situation but will also be forced to leave the debt behind... 

Has anyone else had first hand experience with something like this? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I do not know the personal circumstances of Saffacominghome. Do you? Unless you know why someone is in debt, perhaps a bit more restraint in terms of your comments should be in order.

Unless you actually know the person and their history, reserve judgement. People come here to seek answers to their questions, and not necessarily feedback or advice on their life choices. 

I know that you will have some smart comment, which I will try to ignore as much as possible. But just take it easy from time to time.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saffacominghome, will you have work when you return to SA?
I am so sorry to read about your mother, but you will have to think long and hard. Paying back debt is never easy, the exchange rate is not really in your favour when you earn in rand and want to pay a debt in GB pound. I think the exchange rate is currently about R11.40 to the pound.


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. I do really appreciate them. The debt has been caused by needing private medical attention as the "free" option had a 2 year waiting list. Also, we are working parents and nursery for our children is far from free - at one stage we were paying £ 1,600 per month on childcare. This makes things difficult when ren and bills come to over £ 2,000 per month. Its very easy to get into debt when you are not being given handouts like non-working adults. 

I will be working when I get back. My husband will struggle to get a job, but at least we have the support of our families. 

My mother needs me right now and to be honest, I relly need her too. I am just scared and worried about stress of maybe being arrested or chased for money in SA... I have heard they can "sell" the debt t an agency in SA. 

I obviously want to open up a bank account and eventually buy a car when I can afford it, but I am worried that my debt in the UK will follow me... 

Its also not just a case of running away from debt - our visa expires in just over a month and we cant afford to renew it... If we overstay, surely we will deported regardless of debt?! 

Thanks again


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Saffacominghome said:


> Thank you for the responses. I do really appreciate them. The debt has been caused by needing private medical attention as the "free" option had a 2 year waiting list. Also, we are working parents and nursery for our children is far from free - at one stage we were paying £ 1,600 per month on childcare. This makes things difficult when ren and bills come to over £ 2,000 per month. Its very easy to get into debt when you are not being given handouts like non-working adults.
> 
> I will be working when I get back. My husband will struggle to get a job, but at least we have the support of our families.
> 
> ...


WOW, I paid less than £1000 for a full-time nanny..... 

*Best advice. Settle your debts, sell some crap and do the right thing or it will always haunt you.*

PS Wait till you go to SA and need medical aid and our heaven forbit your children need healthcare / dental etc (think carefully)

Apologies if I came across judgmental.... but I don't think you have thought this through properly as a few grand is NOT a lot of money in 2011.


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

I have 2 children and both were in nursery hence the high cost. My youngest had many issues after birth, hence medical bills etc. 

A few grand is not worth staying behind for when I should be at home with my mom. If anything had to happen and I was not there, I would never forgive myself. Its times like these I regret being so far away the past 10 years. I was young and naive and never anticipated anything would happen to a loved one... 

My mom is alone. Divorced when I was 12. She needs me right now and she is more important... sorry - too emotional to carry on now... But I KNOW WHERE MY PRIORITIES LIE...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Medical bills in the UK?

Good luck, I hope it works out - Just think carefully and have an exit strategy as you have your whole life ahead.

PS Then just pay it of from SA.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Saffacominghome said:


> I have 2 children and both were in nursery hence the high cost. My youngest had many issues after birth, hence medical bills etc.
> 
> A few grand is not worth staying behind for when I should be at home with my mom. If anything had to happen and I was not there, I would never forgive myself. Its times like these I regret being so far away the past 10 years. I was young and naive and never anticipated anything would happen to a loved one...
> 
> My mom is alone. Divorced when I was 12. She needs me right now and she is more important... sorry - too emotional to carry on now... But I KNOW WHERE MY PRIORITIES LIE...



Thats extortionately high nursery bills????? £1,600 a month??????? half that would be expensive! 


Is it not possible for your mother to come to the UK and live with you there for a while, to save uprooting your family and then you could sort out your debts too???

Jo xxx


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

Yes, as previously mentioned, I had to go private as the waiting list was 2 years... I also almost died during my second pregnancy as the hospital kept sending me away. Luckily I went private as I almost went into a ketotic coma... Was admitted into hospital for 3 weeks (where as before they just kept sending me away). 

The UK is not all roses... We have had some tough times... I know what we are doing is not recommended, however, I dont have many other options.... Life is hard but made easier when loved ones are around you...


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

Hi Jo, 

£ 1,600 was for 2 kids from 7.30am till 6pm. We get no help - benefits, tax credits etc... 

My mom is in her 60's and has been hospitalised 3 times in the past year. She has serious heart issues as well as emphasema. There is no was I can move her here or even afford to look after her. It also still doesnt solve my issue of being able to save up enough to renew all our Visas or apply for residency by July... I cant even borrow any more money to help finance this...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Saffacominghome said:


> Yes, as previously mentioned, I had to go private as the waiting list was 2 years... I also almost died during my second pregnancy as the hospital kept sending me away. Luckily I went private as I almost went into a ketotic coma... Was admitted into hospital for 3 weeks (where as before they just kept sending me away).
> 
> The UK is not all roses... We have had some tough times... I know what we are doing is not recommended, however, I dont have many other options.... Life is hard but made easier when loved ones are around you...


The UK has a good health service for emergencies and waiting lists are generally for non emergencies. I certainly find it hard to believe you'll find a better and easier way of life for your family in SA and should look to getting your mother over to you - thats going to be the cheapest and easiest option from what you've said, even just transporting your family to SA is going to add to your debt????

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Saffacominghome said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> £ 1,600 was for 2 kids from 7.30am till 6pm.


Thats still extortionate! Unless you were moving in "mega bucks" circles lol!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

My wife almost died after giving birth.. Thank goodness we were at an NHS hospital with all the resources..... Remember what happened with prince Philips while at a private hospital....

HUH - You have been there for 10 YEARS and not a resident????? How is this possible?


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

No - its the average for a decent nursery in my area... £44 per day x 2 kids... None the less, things are just getting more expensive here... I am only paying nursery for 1 child now, but I am still trying to pay debts off.. 

On another note, my mom will never come to the UK - she hates it... If she moves here, I would need to move into a bigger house - again... its all just money. She has offered to pay for our tickets home and to stay in her house as long as we help to look after her and not leave her on her own...


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

We initially came on working holiday visa and then applied for ancetral visa a year later... That lasted 4 years... we then extended (a further 5 years) and that is up in July. 

Halo - why are you interrogating/questioning me on my every comment? Everyone has different experiences and I happend to almost die under NHS care?! Trust me, I am not the only one. I am very pleased your wife had a good experience. I wouldnt wish what happened to me upon my worst enemy...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Where did all these debts come from... ? Things in the UK are not great now but wait till you hit SA.... It just sounds like you have not done your sums.

WOW - I think your mom is being a little selfish here.....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I know many Saffars who came over in the "good-time" and went on holidays, bought cars and houses that they could ill afford.... now times are a little tough and they put nothing aside for that rainy day. 

You are living in one off the best countries in the world.... just make sure you have that exit plan.

One saving grace is that your kids are British.... And they won't have any problem going back.


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

OMW - who are you to throw your 2 cents in... My mom brought me and my sister up basically single handed... I owe her everything... She is ill and the least I can do is be there for her - not add stress by lifting her life and dragging her to a tiny 3 bedroom house in the UK, where I am struggling as it is. I feel sorry for your family if this is the way you think... If you had bothered to read through the thread, you would know where the debts come from.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not fall out over this. I happen to agree with Halo that the UK is probably the easiest place to live right now, but the original question is about the debt which must be paid off and can be tracked I assume. Maybe sellling some belongings before leaving would be the best way to remove it????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Saffacominghome (May 27, 2011)

No they dont even have that!!! Because my husband and I are both South African, this countrys law insists that they are South African too regardless being born here... I have this in writing if you insist on questioning this too


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

No... then get your PP or you are dooming them to all the hassles you currently have.... Think a little. 

Little 3 BED - You kidding..... You are lucky to have that in a great country with all its benefits. I think you most likely are hankering for the good old days in SA. (meaning, good jobs, big houses, lots of free cash)

Please think about your children. ! - I think your move to SA is not a smart one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've closed this for now cos its getting pointless! The SA mod can open it when she's about, so others can respond to the original question!

Jo xxx


----------

